# Cheerios?



## Rat lover

I'm so sorry if I put this in the wrong forum. I was going to put in in rat health but it was just a question out of curiosity. Can I feed my rats cheerios? I eat them most every morning when I play with my rats. Are honey nut cherries ok too? My ratties sometimes have a few but I want to make sure they are ok for them to eat.


----------



## moonkissed

Yes cheerios are fine. Many feed them in part of a mix even. 

The honey nut ones might be ok as a treat once every now and then but kindof high in sugar I would think. I probably would stick to the normal ones or the multi grain ones


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers

Mine go nuts for cheerios. I feed them -both plain and honey nut- as a treat, something for them to snack on between real meals.


----------



## junior_j

Plain or wholegrain ones are best for them but honey nut would be okay for a treat as the others have said. Hugo has cheerios as part of his mix


----------



## Rat lover

Ok thanks so much. My girls love them.


----------



## tabbytoo

Mine think they're crack...but I only let them have the whole grain ones.


----------



## BigBen

Do check the ingredients to see what's listed first. In the old days, sugar used to be the first ingredient of Cheerios, so I am always a little leery of eating it or giving it to pets. I believe that General Mills did change the formula a while back in response to complaints, which is why I advise checking the label.


----------



## Rat lover

Thank you big Ben. I checked it and sugar was NOT the first ingredient. Better safe than sorry though


----------

